# Stick Minnow Lure



## LDUBS (Mar 16, 2021)

Looking for a stick minnow lure that 1) runs shallow as possible; and 2) won't spin out at higher trolling speeds (2.5 - 3 mph). Something I would use with long set-backs on down riggers. 

Any ideas? 

Thx


----------



## Wrboz (Mar 19, 2021)

What are you fishing for?


----------



## overboard (Mar 19, 2021)

One of the shallow running lures I use is the 4 1/2" jointed Rebel minnow.
They used to have a wide assortment of colors, but unfortunately I think they only make 3 colors anymore, e-bay is a good source for the older ones and has a good selection of colors.
One thing about them, almost none of them run true out of the box, it's almost guaranteed that they need be tuned by bending the eye L or R, even after catching a larger fish the eye can get bent and cause them to not run true. That's also the case with a lot of other lures, something a lot of people overlook. 
I've tuned lots and lots of them over the years, they are my primary shallow water Walleye lure, once you get the eye where it needs to be you can easily troll at the speeds you mentioned without them spinning out. 
If the lures that you are using "spin out", which I've seen many times, try bending the eye slightly left or right, you should be able to get them to track true, I've also done the same on lots and lots of 2 3/4" Rapala's that I use in a river for trout, the smaller the lure the harder it is to tune them because the eye only needs minimal bending to make a big difference. 
Little long, but hope this helps.
Also: GOOGLE --"tuning a fishing lure"--lots of info about what I'm referring to.


----------



## LDUBS (Mar 19, 2021)

Wrboz said:


> What are you fishing for?




Fishing for trout. Normally use spoons except some times of the year switch to Mepps spinners. I was just thinking I might try something different.


----------



## LDUBS (Mar 19, 2021)

overboard said:


> One of the shallow running lures I use is the 4 1/2" jointed Rebel minnow.
> They used to have a wide assortment of colors, but unfortunately I think they only make 3 colors anymore, e-bay is a good source for the older ones and has a good selection of colors.
> One thing about them, almost none of them run true out of the box, it's almost guaranteed that they need be tuned by bending the eye L or R, even after catching a larger fish the eye can get bent and cause them to not run true. That's also the case with a lot of other lures, something a lot of people overlook.
> I've tuned lots and lots of them over the years, they are my primary shallow water Walleye lure, once you get the eye where it needs to be you can easily troll at the speeds you mentioned without them spinning out.
> ...



Thanks. that is good info. I might have to go digging through the fishing cabinet in the garage. I might already have some of those old rebel lures.


----------



## Wrboz (Apr 12, 2021)

It’s tough to beat the f5 and f7 rapalas for trout. I have had good luck with silver or gold with a black back. Sometimes if the waters dirty I will use fire tiger. I’ve caught trout using F11 rapalas too, but not as many. If I had to pick one size, I would say f7s produce best (for me). It really depends on what the trout are feeding on in your particular lake. Determine the size of the bait, then use the appropriate lure.


----------



## LDUBS (Apr 28, 2021)

Wrboz said:


> It’s tough to beat the f5 and f7 rapalas for trout. I have had good luck with silver or gold with a black back. Sometimes if the waters dirty I will use fire tiger. I’ve caught trout using F11 rapalas too, but not as many. If I had to pick one size, I would say f7s produce best (for me). It really depends on what the trout are feeding on in your particular lake. Determine the size of the bait, then use the appropriate lure.



Thanks Wrboz. I've caught a ton of crappie trolling an f5 Rapala. Now that you mention it they do seem to do pretty well trolled at higher speeds. Last week I was picking up trout using spoons at 25' & 35' OTW. I hope to get out again tomorrow. Might give the Rapala a try down deep tomorrow and see how it goes.


----------



## overboard (Apr 28, 2021)

I have caught a ton of trout out of a local river while casting a 2 3/4" Rapala, never trolled with one though. Same goes for the Rapala as with the Rebel, or as with any other lure, make sure they run true, believe me that makes a big difference.


----------



## LDUBS (Apr 30, 2021)

overboard said:


> I have caught a ton of trout out of a local river while casting a 2 3/4" Rapala, never trolled with one though. Same goes for the Rapala as with the Rebel, or as with any other lure, make sure they run true, believe me that makes a big difference.




Thanks Overboard. I was out yesterday, and did bring my old rebel lures but just didn't get around to testing them out. One of these days I'll have to spend the time doing the fine tuning and give them a shot.


----------



## DaleH (Apr 30, 2021)

... I'm still lost at the disconnect between "runs as shallow as possible" and that you want to "run them off *down* riggahs" ...


----------



## LDUBS (Apr 30, 2021)

DaleH said:


> ... I'm still lost at the disconnect between "runs as shallow as possible" and that you want to "run them off *down* riggahs" ...



Aw, let's see if I can explain my thinking (which admittedly might be convoluted at times). Let's say I want to go after those trout I see down at 35'. I can set the depth pretty accurately with the down rigger. If a lure is deep diving then I have to take that into account. Less so if it is a shallow running lure. With spoons, which I normally use, it isn't a factor. 

I would just like to try the old wobbler minnow lures down deep. Just for a change if nothing else. You know, sitting around and thinking "what if". Haha.


----------



## DaleH (May 1, 2021)

Ahhhh ... to hit the depth accurately you want a neutral bouyancy lure, I get it now.

Also try copper colored spoons!


----------



## LDUBS (May 1, 2021)

DaleH said:


> Ahhhh ... to hit the depth accurately you want a neutral bouyancy lure, I get it now.
> 
> Also try copper colored spoons!




Neutral buoyancy! That's it! Would have been a much more descriptive and accurate way for me to have asked! 

I have an arsenal of Speedy Shiner spoons. The copper ones work great! These spoons are made in the USA (in PA), and don't break the bank. And they can be trolled fast without spinning out. I don't know about other areas of the country but they are pretty much the go to spoons for trout in Northern California foothill lakes. I've been using them for so many years it just doesn't feel right when I try something new.


----------



## Wrboz (May 5, 2021)

Those Speedy Shiner spoons look a lot like the Mooselook Wobblers I use. I’ve caught a ton of trout trolling them, both on flat lines early in the season and on lead core set ups into the summer.


----------



## LDUBS (May 5, 2021)

Kind of funny. I've been using Speedy Shiners since back in the 70's. I noticed the Mooselook Wobblers on the BPS shelves a few years back and assumed they were a knock-off. As it is, both spoons have been around a long time and the lure companies started within a few years of each other. It looks like the Mooselook Wobbler was there first. 

BTW, in the hot summer months trolling deep, which would typically run from 35' to 55', I do well with the 'black nickel", "watermelon" and "blackberry" Speedy Shiner colors.


----------



## overboard (May 6, 2021)

Was looking for Sutton flutter spoons to see if they were made anymore, looks like they aren't, they were known for catching lake trout in Canada.
Stumbled on to this while looking--GOOGLE> Sutton flutter spoons--scroll down to> spoon tuning trickery for browns by Ernie--, couple tidbits in that article that I found interesting and you may too.


----------



## LDUBS (May 6, 2021)

Thanks Overboard. That is pretty good stuff. I bookmarked the page so I can return when I have more time to explore.


----------



## overboard (May 6, 2021)

Your welcome! 
ANYTHING that even helps a little bit can be a big plus when fishing.


----------

